# J. Fuego 777 Cigar Review - Wow.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had the good fortune to meet Jesus Fuego in person at my local tobacconist. If any of you didn't know this, he was the provider for many big name...

Read the full review here: J. Fuego 777 Cigar Review - Wow.


----------

